# Combine Accounts



## RuralEngineer (Dec 20, 2015)

has anyone been able combine interval accounts with Gold Key and DRI now that they are one company?

any discounts offered this year?

Stephen


----------



## DanZale2000 (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't believe you will be able to combine accounts. The II account that comes with The Club membership works only for Club points. You cannot deposit weeks or points that are not assigned to the Club.


----------

